# Non PC name for Electrical part



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

So I was putting up some stock at my big box store yesterday and came across a product that had the name One hole Midget strap on it. 

Yeah I lost it. But as I scanned it, it only said one hole strap. So they are PC in the scan/website terminology, but use old school term on the package?

Anyway, thought it was interesting.

PS prob good idea not to google that. Just a strap for securing wire/cable.


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

I mean this is a trade where peckerhead is an accepted technical term, and that's one of the least offensive ones.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

How about these have you ever heard them.
Monkey S**t for duct seal .
Or __ d__k for foam pipe insulation.
Now I'm sure this thread will pop up plenty of others if it is kept clean.


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

A guy I work with sometimes calls pulling lube boy butter ....


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Go to the plumbing aisle and get me a pet ****


----------



## Cosmorok (Jun 3, 2019)

Horse... Appendage for Calum grip.

Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

Don't forget about our favorite unit for small measurements...


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

Black a$$hole.


cable connector bushing florescent fixture - Google Search


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

mburtis said:


> A guy I work with sometimes calls pulling lube boy butter ....


Only the yellow wax is boy butter. The blue is smurf jizz, clear is KY


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

What are **** skinners..... *****?


----------



## T-Steve (Mar 9, 2017)

In my workplace, diagonal cutters will forever more be "wire cutters". 

They will never be associated with the Dutch.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

T-Steve said:


> In my workplace, diagonal cutters will forever more be "wire cutters".
> 
> They will never be associated with the Dutch.


But what about lesbians?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

mburtis said:


> Don't forget about our favorite unit for small measurements...


Do you mean an RCH?

I’ve had to explain that one to a number of youngsters lately, I guess it has fallen out of common use. Too bad. That still makes me chuckle, mostly because I know it to be true!

I had to explain it to my wife when she heard me use it once, she was skeptical was to whether that was true. I told her it was in my experience and she gave me “the look”. A couple of days later she had a revelation about an old girlfriend of mine as being the source of my data, which means she pondered this and was running down her mental list of my exes until she found a candidate.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Vladaar said:


> So I was putting up some stock at my big box store yesterday and came across a product that had the name One hole Midget strap on it.
> …


So technically, the term “midget” just meant something small, the word stems from “midge”, as in a small fly. The word becomes “offensive” when applying the term to a person, because it supplants their humanity by referring to them by a descriptive term for their physical stature and nothing else. A midget one hole strap does not imply it is a one hole strap for midget people, it just means it is a small one hole strap.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

JRaef said:


> Do you mean an RCH?


I worked with a guy that said

RCH- Very fine measurement
Blond CH a little more than and RCH twice an RCH
Black CH very course 3 times an RCH

Nipples


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

JRaef said:


> Do you mean an RCH?
> 
> I’ve had to explain that one to a number of youngsters lately, I guess it has fallen out of common use. Too bad. That still makes me chuckle, mostly because I know it to be true!
> 
> I had to explain it to my wife when she heard me use it once, she was skeptical was to whether that was true. I told her it was in my experience and she gave me “the look”. A couple of days later she had a revelation about an old girlfriend of mine as being the source of my data, which means she pondered this and was running down her mental list of my exes until she found a candidate.


I knew a machinist foreman that got written up for telling a female apprentice to " take another CH off"


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

*At the risk of repeating other posts, are we really at the point where we need to rename things like:
Nipple
Female/male recepts & plugs
Peckerhead*
Baby sh!t


*Sure am glad to be retired.*


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

LoL, one of the reasons I am going into the trades is to get away from the political correct/woke stupidity.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I spent the day yesterday working around two big, happy dogs. It was a good day, no people. They even helped to backfill the trench with all their running around. 😊


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Vladaar said:


> LoL, one of the reasons I am going into the trades is to get away from the political correct/woke stupidity.


You might consider getting a job in the bush by yourself with no internet.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

LoL @99cents ... To be sure I know there are some places in the trades that are doing the PC thing. I'll chose to avoid them.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

99cents said:


> You might consider getting a job in the bush by yourself with no internet.


I worked in the bush for years, it's there too.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

mofos be cray said:


> I worked in the bush for years, it's there too.


IMO I’ve never considered being “in the bush“ as work. But that’s just me.


----------

